# Critty me and Dougie. (:



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

One thing I have noticed is you have trolley hands and you look down every now and then. I'm not sure, but you look a little tense in your arms. Make your thumbs face upwards, pointing to the sky.

Otherwise your heels are nice and down and your shoulders are open. You have a good shoulder-hip-heel line.

As for Doug, he looks very good to me. From what I can see, it seems that he is leaning on the forehand. Try and lighten it with lots of impulsion, aiming for him to work from his hind quarters.

Doug looks so sweet. How old is he? And how big is he now? :smile:


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

That is a solid looking boy you have there. Nothing to add for critique.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow what a cute horse!! I think I fell in love...!

On to the critique, I'll do it in point form just to keep my thoughts grouped... I feel like a space cadet today!
- First off, I really like how you're looking up and forwards, or up and to your destination in most of your pics. That is great! Now try for all the pics! 
- Secondly, I would suggest looking at strengthening your lower leg. It is fairly inconsistent throughout the photos (in some it's too far forwards, others too far back) and once you get a nice solid leg, your entire body will start to fall into place. I have a few suggestions for building a solid lower leg: 1) ride stirrup-less. 2) ride stirrup-less and rein-less on the lunge line (this is excellent for your entire body) 3) Work on two-point at all gaits without touching your horse's neck - "airplaning" your arms out to the sides (without reins) and "supermaning" your arms straight out are good tests for your balance. The key here is to push your weight and balance into your heel, keeping your butt centered and not too far out of the saddle, and not allowing yourself to balance on reins or the horse's neck.
- Remember to keep those elbows bent and your thumbs on top! (I always have troubles with this.)
- Ask your trainer for exercises to help get your horse to start rounding through his entire back and driving from the hind end. Once he starts tracking up, driving from the hind end, and using his back correctly, you'll feel like you're riding a brand new horse. Bending and suppling through the ribcage is going to be key here as well. 
Good luck!! Would love to see update pictures in a while!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Aw, he is so wonderful, I bet he's fun to ride.
Smile!! You need to smile


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I'm not a dressage rider but if I were to critique it I'd have to say JustDressageIt, took the words outta my mouth lol. 

I give an extra + to the stirrupless and reinless riding. It does wonders for you, your body, and balance, as stated by JustDressageIt. Heck, I ride stirrupless ALL the time, even on trails, and even on horses I've never rode and that may be a little "hot". lol You will have amazing leg muscles too.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Flaming mustangs - he turned 5 in July and he's 14.2hh.  He looks so much bigger with me on him as he's so deep through the girth.

Thanks so much for the crits everyone. I will defintly start doing more non-stirrup work. I did quite a bit at my last PC camp but havn't really thought about doing it since [except occasionally on hacks.] I really need to work on my piano hands. I find it hard to keeps the thumbs on top with the hand i'm holding the stick in, but i'm going to start schooling without one as he doesn't really need it.

Thanks again, and I will try and update.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He is a gorgeous boy! I love love love his BLACK legs. Very unique! 

What I don't like, and really the only thing I have to add here, is how grumpy he looks in most of the photos. Is there a reason? Your reins look pretty tight IMO. His mouth is open and he is trying to avoid pressure in 95% of these pictures. Give him some room to breathe and relax a little.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ In most of the pictures he actually has one ear flicked back and one forward. To me this is a sign that he's listening to his rider. He is gaping in a few pictures, but I wouldn't say he looks grumpy really. :]


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't agree, I think the reins look tight and he isn't appreciating that. In photos 1 & 2 his ears are back, head up, 'not quite there with listening' 
In 3 & 4 he looks OK however number 3 he looks quite ****y. 5 he looks happier but his mouth is open. In photo 6 his head is to far down he looks like hes avoiding, tail swishing. Photo 7 he does have one ear half forward but his mouth is open and his eyes don't... to me... look happy. In photo 8 he does not look happy at all, 9 he looks goofy/avoiding, 10 he looks happier in the face but his mouth is again open and not responding, 11... 12 his ears are back, mouth is open, 13 more of the same and last photo the same as well. 

If his mouth is pulled open in eleven of the thirteen photos something is obviously 'not right' - Also he over all does not look happy to me. I can send you a number of happy riding horses photos  JMHO no need to critique me!


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

He's had his teeth and bit checked, i assure you, and his wolf teeth were removed this summer. He's had his teeth checked recently and he seems a lot happier in the mouth these days. If he had pain in his mouth, i'd know, as he has in the past and reacted badly [prior to having his wolfs removed]. He enjoys a chew on the bit and i agree he looks ****y in the first 2 photos but these were taken just after going into the arena and he's always a bit silly and giraffe style when we first go in. I know i'm listing off a heap of excuses, but i know my horse and i know when something is not right. He's not the sort of pony to sit quietly and ignore it. I'm sorry you think he's unhappy, but i have not picked up on this. Just because he doesn't have both ears pinned forward doesn't mean he's unhappy. If he was, I would most defintly know. I appreciate your concern, but i think it is uncalled for?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Un-called for? You posted asking for a critique! I said beautiful horse, the only thing I see is he "APPEARS" unhappy to me. Then someone second guess my opinion so I explained myself. That is all. How is THAT uncalled for? If hes happy than great! It was JMO judging by his photos just as everyone else had an opinion. 

Sorry. Your boy looks extremely happy and like hes thrilled your on his back. Wonderful job! I do sincerely apologize for responding with _my_ opinion to a critique of you, your horse and your riding that _you asked for_.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Not to make this turn into a debate, but I do agree with New_Image. He looks a little unhappy with how much you're on his mouth and like he's looking for a SLIGHT release. I have read your other thread about his napping and less than perfect behavior, so maybe he's cranky about something just in general. Who knows. It's not an attack on you to say he looks like he's looking for a release from the bit, some horses need more rein than others, and it even varies by the day.

I will say however, I am a western pleasure rider and hardly touch my horses mouth, so I always think horses look ****ed off when their faces are reined in at all. Therefore, take what I say with a grain of salt. 

You're a great rider, he's a REALLY handsome little fellow, and we're all just sharing opinions here. No hurt feelings I hope!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

In my own opinion, I think that once he starts to learn to use his body, and the OP can steady her lower body a bit more, things will start to fall into place. He looks tense in most of the pictures where he's hollow and not moving thorough himself correctly. 
OP, maybe your hands are a little grippy at times, which may cause your horse to gape a little? If that's the case, then just focusing on keeping a soft shoulder, elbow (those two will likely take care of the problem) and hand might resolve the problem. 
I think once you two get a little more schooling and miles under your girth (steady lower leg, soft through the shoulder and elbow, getting Dougie to round up and work off the hind end) you'll see a whole new horse/rider pair.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

^ Very much agree! More time, more getting him in proper frame, and y'all will be fine  I don't mean to make it sound like he's angry at you or something. He's learning a lot with you, your previous post built a lot of respect for you in me because you said you didn't want to give up on him OR start using harsher equipment- which means you know YOU need to learn WITH him and you'll be amazing together!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

New_image said:


> If his mouth is pulled open in eleven of the thirteen photos something is obviously 'not right' -


Are you looking at the same photos as I am?

I miss how you can even tell if his mouth is open in some of those photos so you must be assuming in those that it IS open? Because there are more than two side shots where his mouth is not pulled open.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't want to appear like i am attacking you in anyway, i was just a little upset when you said he looked unhappy. I don't want to be pulling on his mouth [as i said in the napping post] and spoiling him. The pics with the red jumper were all taken at PC Camp and i was continuely told off for not having enough rein there. Maybe it's too much? I really want to get him off to the best start as possible and not ruin him in any way, shape or form. I apologise if i seemed out of order in my reply, i really do, and i appreciate you all for taking the time to crit. Sorry to have turned this into an argument, it was not my intention. Having him has been a bit of a struggle and it's only recently that i have felt we have found our feet and that he's finally starting to listen to me, i don't mean to be on the defensive. 
Thanks again, and i'll work on all the points suggested.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd love to see update pictures!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

the only thing i see is point her toes to the sky, and your foot is a little far in the stirrup in some of the pictures (that happens to me sometimes too)
CUTE PONY loove the color


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

The first thing that popped into my head when I saw your first picture was "hey, that pony has to be from the UK!" Wish we had ones like that to ride over here...

You've gotten some good critiques so I'll just fortify this:



> your foot is a little far in the stirrup in some of the pictures


And I also think that you're upper body (shoulders) seem a little tense, which is making your elbows tense too, and the line from your elbows to your horse's bit should then improve.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Ah, thank you. Yeah, i tend to have stirrup issues. My foot is either too far through them or falls out. S: Getting better though. Anyway i can make my upper body a bit less tense? I don't think i even realise i'm doing it, which isn't useful.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree with New_image, to me it looks like your reins are either too short are you need to be a bit softer on his mouth. Now with him being a napper I can understand why you want to keep him on a short rein but he needs a bit more rein to be comfy.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ Okay dokey. He does tend to lean forward to pull the reins through my hands as the schooling progresses. Is there any good excersises to get him more light on the forehand? Heaviness on the forehand is a common issue in Highland Ponies, and i'd rather nip it in the bud. I know i have to give more impulsion, but are there any particularly useful schooling excersises i can do?


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Smarby = I dont think he looks unhappy at all (Each to there own on that call)- hes a very cute horse - JDI pretty much summed it up - would make sure you keep that elbow flexed and not locked though as you do that in a lot of the pics...

to help get him light keep him forward and lots of transitions...Lots of flexion and keeping them busy... theres some great activities you can get with cones that really keep them moving....

I have a site on my other PC favourites that ahs some great activities - so will post a link if I remember


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Lots and lots of transitions can help in lightening the forehand. It will get his hindquarters working more, thus moving the weight onto the hindquarters and off the forehand. Good luck. :wink:


----------



## Patches457 (Dec 3, 2009)

To Me As Well He Looks Un Happy In Most Of These Pictures. You Could Give Him Some More Head To Work With. Pretty Horse Though.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Un-called for? You posted asking for a critique! I said beautiful horse, the only thing I see is he "APPEARS" unhappy to me. Then someone second guess my opinion so I explained myself. That is all. How is THAT uncalled for? If hes happy than great! It was JMO judging by his photos just as everyone else had an opinion.
> 
> Sorry. Your boy looks extremely happy and like hes thrilled your on his back. Wonderful job! I do sincerely apologize for responding with _my_ opinion to a critique of you, your horse and your riding that _you asked for_.


I think you need to take a step back. She didn't say uncalled for in the context you are taking it - I think she meant uncalled for as in her opinion the pony is happy and healthy - Not suggesting it was mean or some other such thing.

Smarby - I want to steal your pony! He is absolutely adorable, and I love that colour. What do you call it? A type of dun?


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful horse, and you seem like a lovely, caring rider 
Just one thing: I don't know if I'm imagining it, but in some of the pictures it seems like you may be pulling on his bottom bars in an attempt to get his head down / on the bit. Although the overall effect isn't as nice as the others, I actually prefer your hands and arms in the first two pictures: nice soft elbow, hands just above the withers. Try that hand and elbow position but with a light contact and he'll be rounding out in no time! Keep up the good work, your pony is b-e-a-utiful!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

well. In some pictures you have a bit of a chair seat your legs hips and shoulders should all be in a straight line. Your heels and leg look pretty secure =) and it looks like you keep your shoulders back which is good. He's an adorable little guy! good luck with him!!!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

He is HUGE! And stunning. (I love the dorsal stripe.) As others have said he's heavy in the front end. My horse, who is very think like Dougie but much taller (16.2), was the same way, until my new instructor had me bring my elbows back. I'm getting into dressage now, but even if you want to do hunter or huntseat I think it would help. What I do is this: Take up more rein (for the first few times, you can release more as your horse gets better at it), bring your elbows back to your sides or close to it, keep you hands about your hips width apart. If you try this out tell me how it goes


----------

